# The Peter and the Wolf thread



## DonnieChristian (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok this thread is for all things Peter and the Wolf!!! 

Just kidding... actually I am doing a series of the characters from Peter and the Wolf and instead of creating a new thread for each one I'm jjust going to put them all here.

I just finished "Grandfather" (aka. the bassoon). Listen for the keyclicks and natural breathing that you can turn on or off and mix to taste.

I also just updated the "Bird" (aka. the flute). It flows a little smoother now.

http://www.donniechristianstudios.com/demos.htm

Thanks for listening!


----------



## DonnieChristian (Oct 8, 2004)

*Quack quack!*

Now we add the "Duck" (aka. the oboe). These are really fun and quite easy to make!

http://www.donniechristianstudios.com/demos.htm


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 9, 2004)

Love that oboe! I had the distinct feeling that this was the real deal so I listened to it several times - the valve clicks really work. The bassoon and flute sound great too - the quality of the recordings is quite good.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 9, 2004)

These sound great! And make me want some of the library even more. What is the reverb? Sounds very nice.
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 22, 2004)

Listening to the oboe and bassoon demos again and I have to say these are really great!. What reverb is on those pieces? It's very warm and well mixed.
J


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes these are really excellent Donnie. 

Any word on the snare prize I won? :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 22, 2004)

With the grandfather (bassoon) part I get the feeling those repeating staccato's are supposed to be way shorter. Aside from that, it sounds really natural. I do get the feeling I'm hearing something like aliasing. Is it my ears/speakers, or am I right?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 22, 2004)

Herman Witkam said:


> With the grandfather (bassoon) part I get the feeling those repeating staccato's are supposed to be way shorter. Aside from that, it sounds really natural. I do get the feeling I'm hearing something like aliasing. Is it my ears/speakers, or am I right?



Can you discribe what you mean? Do you hear it in both the mp3 and 24 bit version? I don't hear anything amiss, but that's me.
J


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm listening to both mpeg and 24 bit versions. Now I come to think of it, it might as well be one of the upper harmonics of the bassoon itself I'm hearing. 
EDIT: But then it's only at the right channel...and it's much too high (above 10 khz) to be an audible harmonic. I had to raise the volume level to hear that. It's a high freq. tone I hear on all of the notes.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 22, 2004)

After listening to the bassoon at an almost painful level in headphones I still can't hear what you are hearing. (Maybe a reverb artifact?). Sorry but it still sounds great to me.
I'm going to have to get all of these I think.
Cheers,
J 8)


----------



## DonnieChristian (Oct 22, 2004)

I can tell you with 100% certainty that there is absolutely no aliasing in any of these samples. Everything was checked through a phase scope and nothing showed up.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 22, 2004)

Great demo's Donny , the oboe especially is fantastico.


----------



## DonnieChristian (Oct 22, 2004)

TheoKrueger said:


> Great demo's Donny , the oboe especially is fantastico.



THANKS!!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 23, 2004)

DonnieChristian said:


> I can tell you with 100% certainty that there is absolutely no aliasing in any of these samples. Everything was checked through a phase scope and nothing showed up.



Damn those ears :(


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 23, 2004)

Herman, use a spectrum analyser, like the one in SoundForge (I don't have it here at home). If you hear it, it should show up. I once found weird 14,8 Khz peaks in VOTA with it, confirming that my ears still handle that frequency  Of course I hope it's your ears :D and not Donnie's samples.


----------



## DonnieChristian (Oct 23, 2004)

Aliasing and phasing can only be caused by one of two things. One is when you "print to disk". Aliasing and phasing is common is consumer grade gear due to poor converters at the A/D. The second way you can get phasing is on the mix bus when/if you bounce to disk with effects.

Of course there still is the matter of the listeners quality of D/A device. If you are monitoring out of your computer speakers or even a consumer sound card (M-Audio etc.) you results may be flawed as well.

I usually don't like to go into this but for the record the here is a list of th gear I use:

DPA mics
Avalon pres
Lavry A/D-D/A
Blue mics
Crane Song pres
Crane Song A/D-D/A


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm not doubting your recording quality Donnie, it's just that I hear this sound only on this demo. Could it be something went wrong with encoding? I've heard a sound like this on VOTA, on the lower notes of the male voices.


----------

